# Sassy won



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! I am SOOOOO excited and PROUD of my little Sassy girl. 

Back in August I saw an article in Dog Fancy Magazine that offered a contest for "Best Groomed" by an owner. So I figured, What the heck......I will give it a try. I figured that I do a pretty good job so what did I have to lose? I went online to submit the photo and guess what? The contest was for whatever reason not available so I called Bow-Tie Inc. The lady said they were so over run with photos that they had closed the contest early, but if I wanted to email her my photo she would submit it. Well in the rush I forgot some very important information, ie our name and address.







To my surprise they contacted me back in a few weeks and said Sassy was in the running and they needed our address and place of residence.







So I sent the info. I could not believe that they didn't just disqualify me for omitting info. Anyway, long story short.............today I got a letter in the snail mail. Are you ready?

*














*in the contest. Her photo will be featured in December's issue of Dog Fancy Magazine. I am soooo proud! We won $150 from Wahl Clipper Corp and a complimentary issue of the magazine (which I subscribe to anyway), and of course Sassy will be featured in the magazine. I had to submit a short essay about Sassy, but in the rush who knows what I even said, I hope it will at least sound intelligent







Thanks for letting me boast about my pretty girl. Oh, did I say how proud I am?







I figured a Christmas picture would look pretty in a Christmas issue. Here is the photo I submitted.

[attachment=14058:attachment]</span></span>


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

*














*in the contest. Her photo will be featured in December's issue of Dog Fancy Magazine. I am soooo proud! We won $150 from Wahl Clipper Corp and a complimentary issue of the magazine (which I subscribe to anyway), and of course Sassy will be featured in the magazine. I had to submit a short essay about Sassy, but in the rush who knows what I even said, I hope it will at least sound intelligent







Thanks for letting me boast about my pretty girl. Oh, did I say how proud I am?







I figured a Christmas picture would look pretty in a Christmas issue. Here is the photo I submitted.</span></span>


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

She's sooooooooooooooo beautiful!! Congrats! thats really awesome


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

You hab the prewwiest hair Sassy, your mommie doez the bestest job, spend all your money on toyz and trewtz. 
Wily and Bentlwly.

Congrats Pat, she is one amazingly well groomed girl. Great picture.
Aimee


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She sure is beautiful!! And worthy of the prize. Can't wait to see her in print!





























Go Sassy Go!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW







, I think Sassy is truly the best groomed Maltese I've ever seen. I swear, she looks even better than the ones I see in the shows, I'm talking about the winners. I am not surprised at all that she won. Congratulations and please remind us to get the magazine when it comes out, I'm getting old and there is no guarantees with my memory these days.




























I can't wait. I wish this picture also gets to be in the 2007 calender


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

congratulations









Sassy is so beautiful and i can see why she won, i love the Christmas theme too.

You did a fantastic job with her grooming, she's such the little model










felicity and 'sassy is so bootiful!' mishkin


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a great win, Pat! I know you're proud and 
rightly so! That's a stunning pic of Sassy. The background
is perfect to show off her lovely coat and of course, she is
groomed to the nine's. This pic needs to
be a Christmas card! Your grooming would make any 
exhibitor/breeder proud!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sure when they saw that photo of your gorgeous Sassy.. there was no question she was the deserving winner! CONGRATULATIONS!! .. and I'd be shocked if she 'didn't! win!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations!!!
Sassy is beautiful ~~

Andrea~


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW!!! CONGRATS







You don't have to surprised that she won, she is a beautiful STAR


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

You should be so happy and proud Pat. Our Sassy Girl is one gorgeous pup and you take excellent care of her and her coat. If she had not won I would have thougt it must be political as so many things are. Who can campare to our Baby Sassy. Congratulations. I am glad I subscribe and will be getting a copy.


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

OH WOW!!!







Congratulations Pat! I'm not surprised your Sassy won. She is so beautiful and so perfectly groomed in that picture!







I can't wait to see her picture in the magazine.


















- Becky and Chloe


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow Congratulations!Sassy is so very beautiful


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Sassy is certainly a beauty queen







& deserved to win







Congrats to you


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations, Pat how could you not win







I can't imagine that there was even a close second.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I agree with Bijousmom, how could you NOT win!! What a gorgeous lady you have, and yes, groomed to the nines!! Congratulations!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations Pat ! She is gorgeous and you do a superb job.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG!! how exciting!!! And Sassy looks so gorgeous (as always) I cannot WAIT to see it!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations Pat and Sassy, of course she had to win, you take such great care of her and her coat is immaculate, not to mention she is beautiful too, well done


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Well I am not surprised - she is gorgeous and you do such a great job with her!

Congratulations!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!! Congratulations!! You certainly deserve to win... I can't imagine any entry with such a beauty as Sassy! 

[attachment=14067:attachment]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Woo hoo!!!




























I'm subscribed to Dog Fancy I'll have to remember to read the Dec. issue.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

you must be over joyed shes lovely







jo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

NO surprise,Pat, Sassy is breath taking. I love that picture. I wish the picture was on Christmas cards. I'd buy them. Hey maybe you should contact someone about having Sassy on cards.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

She looks beautiful! You truly do a fantastic job!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Pat, she is just stunning. BTW, I will be going to St. Augustine next month, perhaps we can meet & I can see your pretty girl in person.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations, Pat & Sassy! What a beautiful picture of a gorgeous girl! Sassy is stunning!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Pat, you do such an outstanding job with Sassy!!!! I am proud of both of you. Sassy represents the Maltese breed so very well. I am happy, happy, happy.... you two won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















~Carole~


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats Pat. That is so awesome. I don't usually buy Dog Fancy but you can bet that the Dec. issue will be in our house. Sassy is so beautiful and how wonderful it is that so many more people are going to get to enjoy her beauty.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

oh my goodness congratulations!!! sassy is *exquisite *and you have all the reason in the world to be so proud of her..and yourself!!! the christmas picture is beautiful and i cant wait to see her featured in the magazine!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Big congratulations!!!!!!!!!! You deserve to win because Sassy is absolute perfection in that photo!!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

WOW stunning. Sassy deserved to WIN.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats to you both! Well deserved win, great job!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Congratulations!!! Sassy is always so beautiful. She and you deserved to win.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Pat,

I am beyond happy for you! What a wonderful thing to happen to you and Sassy. I can't wait for our December issue now!

Thank you so much for always sharing her with us.
























enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

She is absolutely STUNNING!!!!! Congratulations


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG that is so exciting Pat! Sassy deserved to win! I'm so happy for both of you. I can't wait for the December issue to hit the stands. Congratulations Pat, you and Sassy both deserved this!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Well of course Sassy won. Would there ever be any doubt? But let us not forget the category. Sassy is a testimony to the endless hours of work you have put into her appearance and training. Your picture should be featured right along side the diva. Anybody who has ever groomed one of these little buggers can attest to how much goes into it. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

How could she not win???? She is hands down the most beautiful maltese ever and being that of course the most beautiful dog!!! 
CONGRATULATIONS Pat, you keep her always looking gorgeous, your photo is amazing and she is stunning in every way!!!






















BRAVO SASSY!!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I am SOOOOOO excited and proud for little miss Sassy! I can't WAIT to get my December Dog Fancy! And congrats to you for being so good at grooming your tiny princess! The picture you submitted was beautiful! And perfect for December. She looks STUNNING! WAAAY TO GO PAT!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*I KNEW SHE WOULD WIN!!!!!!!























Well done Sassy ....and mommy too..

You deserve an award too Pat for all the endless hours that you put into making her so booootiful.

Unfortunately we dont get Dogfancy magazine here














so I can only look at her wonderful photo here on SM

[attachment=14072:attachment]


Hugs and tail wags

Dede and the little sausage from down under

[attachment=14073:attachment]

*


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

congrats~ haha pat , are you gonna use the $150 from wahl to buy something to shave down her coat now? ROTFLMAO just KIDDING!!!!

she's gorgeous, but everyone here has already told you, haha like you didnt already know!!! it took about 5 tries and 30 min for the pic to load on my folks' computer (world's slowest dial up here)....but SOOOO WORTH IT!!! she's just gorgous









ann marie and the "i wish i could have met you, sassygirl, but i'm stuck here with all BIG DOGS and a CAT that HATES me!!" buttercup


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Pat, that is awesome news.














You have every reason to be proud. I am sooooo happy for you and Sassy. I subscribe to Dog Fancy also and can't wait to see her picture. 

Way to go.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

*Congratulations !!!!!!!!!

I knew she would win, Miss Sassy is the best !!*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations







Sassy is beautiful!! And you are so talented to be able to groom her that way. I still can't get Sophie to let me pull her hair up in a pony or a barrette.

Linda and Sophie


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Congratulations!














Sassy is so beautiful!!! she should be in every issue!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=14126:attachment] Sassy is so beautiful & that photo really shows it off.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you ALL for all the lovely compliments. Of course as the mommy I think my baby is beautiful, but it is always nice to hear others say nice things. We can't wait to see the magazine print. They run way ahead on subscription delivery, I am not sure when the magazines hit the stores. I know I already have my November issue. It was delivered at least a week ago. I will post again when it is out. Thanks again for all the lovely compliments.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Great news, Pat. We all feel proud cuz we know you and Sassy. Stunning!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

It is no wonder that Sassy won. She is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> OMG! I am SOOOOO excited and PROUD of my little Sassy girl.
> 
> Back in August I saw an article in Dog Fancy Magazine that offered a contest for "Best Groomed" by an owner. So I figured, What the heck......I will give it a try. I figured that I do a pretty good job so what did I have to lose? I went online to submit the photo and guess what? The contest was for whatever reason not available so I called Bow-Tie Inc. The lady said they were so over run with photos that they had closed the contest early, but if I wanted to email her my photo she would submit it. Well in the rush I forgot some very important information, ie our name and address.
> 
> ...


Completely and totally beautiful Picture! She will light up the whole cover. Good job MOM!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats Pat and SASSY!!







I will watch for the pic!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Aww... Pat that is a great picture of Sassy- but they all are







Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Yay, congrats, what a great picture of Sassy


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so glad you get some rewards for all your hard work! (Not that having a stunning furbaby isn't reward enough!)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Way to go Sassafrass

















I'm so looking forward to December's issue


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations Pat and Sassy! Sassy you are a beautiful little girl.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

*WOW THAT IS VERY EXCITING *









CONGRATS PAT!!!







Can I get Sassy's Paw-to-graph??


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Oh Pat, she is just stunning. BTW, I will be going to St. Augustine next month, perhaps we can meet & I can see your pretty girl in person.[/B]


That sounds like fun...we would be glad to meet you if possible.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She deserves 1st place cause she is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Way to go Sassy and Pat







I will look for the issue when it comes out







Stunning photo of the beautiful Miss Sassy


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Congratulations Pat & Sassy!
[attachment=14366:attachment]

Sassy always look elegant and regal. She's perfection.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations














to beautful Sassy and to you also Pat!!







How exciting









ginny & zoe & bela


----------

